# Giving up on winter



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Wanted to figure out winter crappie pattern but its just not gonna happen. High water continues - over the dock right now. Been high and muddy for a month and a half. Got robbed up here last week and lost my helix7 on the trolling motor so i took the boat back to milton until i can get some cameras installed. Probably wont fish again till after valentines so they will hopefully be moving up for spring


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Dang it man ! Did you ever get a call back about your stuff ?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

I sure hate to hear that about the Helix7. I guess you had the transducer on the trolling motor.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> Dang it man ! Did you ever get a call back about your stuff ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk




Not one word. I basically got this guy caught in Mobile over a week ago in the car he stole and not one mobile county investigator has returned any of my 20+ phone call requests. I guess im cutting them some slack since they lost an officer last week. Whatcha gonna do?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Kevin I hate to hear about the thief. Highwater has me messed up too.

PM me the guys name that they caught. I’ve got a couple friends in The PD over there. Let me call and see if they can help.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Kevin I hate to hear about the thief. Highwater has me messed up too.
> 
> 
> 
> PM me the guys name that they caught. I’ve got a couple friends in The PD over there. Let me call and see if they can help.




I cant figure out his name from the internet and nobody will call me back. I know hes locked up for stealing a black Corvette in Pellam AL. Ill let you know if i figure something out


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Wanted to figure out winter crappie pattern but its just not gonna happen. High water continues - over the dock right now. Been high and muddy for a month and a half. Got robbed up here last week and lost my helix7 on the trolling motor so i took the boat back to milton until i can get some cameras installed. Probably wont fish again till after valentines so they will hopefully be moving up for spring


 I caught a lot of good fish last winter and have been dying to get out there this year but the water just keeps coming. Hate to hear about the thief. There has been a rash of break ins around my place. They have been looking for guns and cash. They will run up on the wrong one someday.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Water expected to crest in Selma tomorrow so it should slack up where you are Wednesday/Thursday I would think. Whole winter has been like this, really blows.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

That really sucks about the robbery! Any of the neighbors get hit too?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

sure said:


> That really sucks about the robbery! Any of the neighbors get hit too?




Everybody


----------

